# proof of address



## monicaregister (Apr 28, 2018)

what do all of the worlds offshore banks ask as proof of where a client lives? what if the client were providing accurate and true information as to where they were born and live but in fact have moved to another country as a legal permanent resident without the new host country having no knowledge of these secret offshore bank accounts because the client is somehow able to submit annually to all of his or her offshore banks utility bills, passport issued in the country of birth, proof of address, ect...... and the bank only has knowledge that the client is still living at the same old address in their country of birth while in fact have moved to another country without the bank having no knowledge that they ever moved! if the bank still believes that the client still lives at the same address in the country of birth were they were born but in fact have moved to another country, who or how would some government or fatca find out about this loophole? if someone was born in haiti or el salvador and was in fact planning to move to canada but the offshore banks only have knowledge of their haiti or el salvador issued passport, utility bills, national id, ect........ how would canada/fatca or some other multinational organization like oecd, crs, tiae, ect........ find out about this loophole if the banks only had knowledge that the client was still living and working in their native el salvador or haiti when in fact were planning to move or had already moved to canada with them receiving annually this old information from their native haiti or el salvador by the same client????? how would the oecd find out about this loophole???? if there was to be a mutual exchange of information among banks and financial institutions worldwide, how could something like this be uncovered????? not only by oecd, crs, tiae, ect............???? can someone please tell me. rsvp. thank you.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

When you move country, you generally need to have more than a utility bill - you generally have a visa and/or residence permit as well. The residence permit is very often what links you in to your new country's tax system.

There are international regulations that require banks to "know your customer" (referred to as KYC rules) whereby a bank should require documents like your passport in order to open an account and may very well require you to make a personal appearance for certain transactions.

Frankly, it's not terribly difficult to maintain a "mailing address" to use for bank accounts, etc, as long as you can depend on someone at your mailing address to forward important documents to you. How much information is reported or "exchanged" with national banking or tax authorities depends entirely on your country of citizenship and/or residence, plus on the country in which the account is. 

Some offshore accounts are barred to those from (i.e. citizens of, or resident in) particular countries and there are still plenty of "offshore" accounts that report virtually nothing to any banking authority other than the local one.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## monicaregister (Apr 28, 2018)

*fatca*

personal appearance but for what type of transactions? would the offshore banks ask for proof of where i work in my country of birth or not? up to what point will offshore banks investigate a client to see if in fact that client really lives where they say that they live???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? rsvp


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

There is no uniform regulator for "offshore banks" - each one is subject to the terms and conditions of the country in which they are set up. Best you can do is to read the fine print and see what each individual financial institution has to offer.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

